# making a 220 volt extension cord?



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

can i make a 220 volt extension cord using 2 runs of 110 cord? im not saying cut 2 extension cords up to make it i mean like actual home 110 wire but double them up. would this work?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

did i put this in the right section?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That wouldn't be ideal, but yes, it would work.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

well the reason i asked is because i have rolls of 110 home wiring but no 220 volt wires and that stuff is expensive. it would be to power a camper. its about a 45 foot run.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Would it work: yes it is physically possible
Would be safe: Depends on your skills and knowledge.
Up to code: NOT EVEN CLOSE.

I think you lack the necessary skills to do this. Suggest you buy a cord.

House wiring makes terrible long term extension cords. The wire inside is solid, not multi strand. They can't stand the rolling up that extension cords
require. The wire inside will break from the flexing.

The wire used outside should not be standard wire, must be a wire designed for direct burial( water proof). Standard house wiring is designed for bone dry places only.

Danger in what you want to do.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

the cord would never be rolled up. as of now i have it hooked up to a 110 extension cord with one of those adapter things for campers so it will work butt he cord gets warm and if i tried to run the a/c in the summer the cord melts to the adapter. the 220 cord would be run from the 220 outlet next to the breaker box through a hole in the wall and then tacked up along the house above the doors and hung across the span to the camper on a steel cable. here is a photo of the current setup.









since this photo there has been another wire added to the bundle . there is a steel cable supporting it there a hose for water the cable wire the extension cord and an Ethernet cable.

also just to clarify i do have a good amount of knowledge in wiring things up.

just in case your wondering why i chose to live in the camper over in the house is no smoking in the house. also i can be as loud as i want out here.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Before I close this post, as we will not advise you now to do anything unsafe.

You may have knowledge on how to make things work, it is apparent you have no knowledge of how to do it safely. 

As you know that your current set up is using way to small of wire as it is greatly over loaded. Your first clue was the melted ends. The ends get even very warm, the wire is to small! I bet the camper is not grounded to earth either. Hope your camper has a smoke detector and a decent size fire extinguisher too. 

You can't run a water line tied up a electrical line. You can't punch a hole and run a electrical line threw it. You need a wire (cable) certified for over head, out door use of the correct size

I see what appears to fire damage to the side wall of the garage, could be wrong. Most house fire are preventable. Fom what I can see the best thing to do with the deck is to cut it down and use it for firewood. Way, way to under supported for it size. Get the clutter away from the house. Excellent place for rodents and bugs to hide, not to mention an added fire hazard

Search the web and learn how to do your electrical work safely or better yet, hire the work out to a certified electrican. If you quit smoking, you will have the money to do this in short order. 

Sorry if I sound cruel/cutting/etc, we just want you to learn how to do stuff safely.

Again sorry but we must close this post as we will not advise you on how to do stuff unsafe, safely, as it can not be done.

Good luck to you.

BG


----------

